# A nice rimless tank between 5-10 gallons



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Like the title says, I'm looking for a nice tank that's between 5 gallons or more but less than 10 gallons:

The plan is to go with shrimp, so I'm thinking more long character than tall character. 

Characteristics:
1. Rimless
2. Good for shrimp
3. Won't break the bank (shipping included< $60)

Thanks!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Mines rimless and the fronts seamless, its by sea-star, its ten gallons. Its nice.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Petco bookshelf 6.6G?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Kitsune_Gem said:


> Mines rimless and the fronts seamless, its by sea-star, its ten gallons. Its nice.


I probably should edit the post, looking for something less than 10 gallons. Thanks though!



Overgrowth said:


> Petco bookshelf 6.6G?


It got rims xD


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> I probably should edit the post, looking for something less than 10 gallons. Thanks though!
> 
> 
> 
> It got rims xD


really? Didn't know that.

How about a Marineland Crescent 5G aquarium kit at PetSmart? It's not especially long, but it's longer than it is wide.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Overgrowth said:


> really? Didn't know that.
> 
> How about a Marineland Crescent 5G aquarium kit at PetSmart? It's not especially long, but it's longer than it is wide.


Hmm maybe, I'm looking at smaller sized Mr. Aqua and ADA right now. Their glass looks sleek xD


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Or you could do a search on 'rimless aquariums' on Amazon. I found Mr. Aqua 7.5 cubes and bowfronts there.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Too bad you weren't in Canada, this is a nice one.

http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductdetail.asp?PIN=AT&PNAME=YD&PSIZE=452627&PTYPE=Tank


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

GeToChKn said:


> Too bad you weren't in Canada, this is a nice one.
> 
> http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductdetail.asp?PIN=AT&PNAME=YD&PSIZE=452627&PTYPE=Tank


That's fudged up. It's actually *EXACTLY *what I had in mind.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> I probably should edit the post, looking for something less than 10 gallons. Thanks though!



It comes in a 2 gallon size, and another size smaller than 10 gallons


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

petco bookshelf 6.6, and de-rim it yourself?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

GeToChKn said:


> Too bad you weren't in Canada, this is a nice one.
> 
> http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproductdetail.asp?PIN=AT&PNAME=YD&PSIZE=452627&PTYPE=Tank


http://www.adgshop.com/Cube_Glass_Mini_L_p/140-862.htm

Found this cept its way more expensive lol.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Gallons-Frame...=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_1/185-2414506-0766551


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Have you seen my tank? This is a 3 gallon, there are also 4 and 5 gallon one. Just derim it.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

CookieM said:


> Have you seen my tank? This is a 3 gallon, there are also 4 and 5 gallon one. Just derim it.


What's with the ceramic cylinders in the corner


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> What's with the ceramic cylinders in the corner


Shrimplet's housing :smile:


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

plus bacteria housing!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Also found 

http://www.marinedepot.com/Mr._Aqua..._Tank_Bowfront-Mr._Aqua-AZ1113-FIAQBF-vi.html

Still I'm liking that canadian tank the best, pity i can't get it here in the U.S.


----------



## gotplants (Apr 18, 2012)

I would get a Mr.Aqua 12x12x12 cube. I think they're around $50.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Or you can build your own 5g tank any dimension you want. OSH sell double tempered glass for cheap. Cost would be $20 or less on glass + free cutting.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Those deep blue long betta tanks might work for you, though i dont recall the water volumes. I've seen them sold at Petland discounts and other LFS.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I like my Mr. Aqua 12x12x12 Cube. 
Glass is super clear, the silicone is pretty nice.

plently of different light option for that size. I know because I changed it about 4x now lol!


----------



## variable (Jan 11, 2012)

I found a glass version of the Petco 6.6 gal bookshelf tank at my LFS. It's an AquaOne Panorama 60. I can't find it online, but 2 of my LFSs carry it, maybe your local one can order it for you. It was $60. 

Mine is not level and is hard to light because I put the filter on the side, but I love it and it's great for shrimp and chili rasboras. The only thing I would change is that it's bowfront and I prefer rectangular, but otherwise it's exactly what I wanted, 24 in long but still less than 10 gal.


----------



## crazydog64 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm not sure if you have a Meijer supermarket in your area but they have nice looking rimless front corners curved tanks. I think 4 and 6 gallon?


----------



## rollinghills (Sep 19, 2011)

CookieM said:


> Have you seen my tank? This is a 3 gallon, there are also 4 and 5 gallon one. Just derim it.


Nice tank. Who makes it?


----------



## justdrew (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a 9 gallon eheim aquastyle that I'm really liking. they come in a 4 and 6 gal size also. They are Eheim, so they will be at the top price tier.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

rollinghills said:


> Nice tank. Who makes it?


I don't know who made it, but it called beta tank. But I love the size so much that I decided to make more of it using my own glass. I'll have a bookshelf with four of these in my room :smile:


----------



## cprash (Apr 1, 2012)

Mr. Aqua 12 long, so I can live vicariously through your tank

probably not $60 though, lol


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

http://Truaqua.com/nano-aquarium-tanks.html

Check these out.... Free shipping all come with filters and lights.. next paycheck getting one of the Zen  

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

cprash said:


> Mr. Aqua 12 long, so I can live vicariously through your tank
> 
> probably not $60 though, lol


Hehe check out my journal, you can live vicariously through there. 12 gallons and I'm loving it, transporting it will be an issue so I'm looking for alternatives for school.


----------



## cprash (Apr 1, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> Hehe check out my journal, you can live vicariously through there. 12 gallons and I'm loving it, transporting it will be an issue so I'm looking for alternatives for school.


LOL. oops. I didn't even see that! That's a sexy tank.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The Aqua Inspiration tanks - or something similar - can often be found at Meijer/Walmart/other big box retailers and pet shops. Come in 4/5/6/8/10 gallon versions for relatively cheap.

The long "Betta" tank is made by Deep Blue Professional. See my 3gal journal for details.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Or maybe a Schuber Wright. 
http://www.amazon.com/T9451-Schuber...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1340242531&sr=1-12


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> The Aqua Inspiration tanks - or something similar - can often be found at Meijer/Walmart/other big box retailers and pet shops. Come in 4/5/6/8/10 gallon versions for relatively cheap.
> 
> The long "Betta" tank is made by Deep Blue Professional. See my 3gal journal for details.


Yeah I really like the glass look, I can't seem to find those nice rimless tanks at any pet stores. I dislike the acrylic because it scratches easily, which is annoying because I have to move back and forth so the risk is high.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Amazon has nice Mr. Aqua 7.5 cubes for $40-$50 I think.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Overgrowth said:


> Amazon has nice Mr. Aqua 7.5 cubes for $40-$50 I think.


Yeah I saw that, I'm looking for something with a little width and length and less height.


----------



## h2oaggie (Feb 28, 2011)

Bananariot said:


> Or maybe a Schuber Wright.
> http://www.amazon.com/T9451-Schuber...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1340242531&sr=1-12


Those tanks are nice! Picked up a 4 gallon myself last week, amazing glass!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## thelastlife (Feb 14, 2011)

PETSMART has a sale this week on the FLUVAL tanks. I just picked up the Fluval Spec, it is five gallons, paid 75. Came with LED day and moon lights and filter. It looks nice.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

thelastlife said:


> PETSMART has a sale this week on the FLUVAL tanks. I just picked up the Fluval Spec, it is five gallons, paid 75. Came with LED day and moon lights and filter. It looks nice.


There is a Fluval Spec 5 gallon? I thought Fluval Spec only come in 2 gallon. I think you mean Fluval Chi (that one is 5 gallon). That one is a crappy aquarium with horrible light and filter design.

My LFS sell Fluval Spec for $30 only.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

CookieM said:


> There is a Fluval Spec 5 gallon? I thought Fluval Spec only come in 2 gallon. I think you mean Fluval Chi (that one is 5 gallon).
> 
> My LFS sell Fluval Spec for $30 only.


Thats a good LFS. The ones around here are quite a bit more expensive than you can find online.


----------



## 82nd_Airborne (Mar 28, 2012)

> There is a Fluval Spec 5 gallon? I thought Fluval Spec only come in 2 gallon.


Fluval just introduced the 5 gallon spec like a month or so ago. I just saw one for the first time in store last week. They are kind of cool looking.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Aint that just the ebi?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Ohh interesting its longer than it is tall. Could be a nice possibility....


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh nice there are barely any info on it. I doubt any LFS has them atm. I'll wait and will purchase it in the future.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

CookieM said:


> Oh nice there are barely any info on it. I doubt any LFS has them atm. I'll wait and will purchase it in the future.


Check your local petsmart. I found it at mine for $75, passed on it. Found my new baby....now I only have to find out where it's sold.....google barely even shows results. 

I present the bettaplex 5 by deep sea professional.....
http://www.deepblueprofessional.com/web catalog/dbwebcat.pdf

page 15 of the catalog.

It's not rimless but I'm gonna try to derim it myself or just leave it be. The dimensions are everything I could have dreamed about.


----------



## cprash (Apr 1, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> Check your local petsmart. I found it at mine for $75, passed on it. Found my new baby....now I only have to find out where it's sold.....google barely even shows results.
> 
> I present the bettaplex 5 by deep sea professional.....
> http://www.deepblueprofessional.com/web catalog/dbwebcat.pdf
> ...


I've actually seen this before. I don't know if you want to come down to the city, but I've seen this tank at the Petland Discounts on Nassau Street in Manhattan one or two months ago. I had bought the three gallon version at another store, but then spotted that one. I returned the three gal to the other LFS with then intention of grabbing that 5 gallon, but got a deal on an EBI instead roud:

EDIT - 3 gal =/= 3b
5 gal =/= 5b

my bad!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That one is the 3gal tank. (5gal version with those dimensions doesn't exist from DBP)



cprash said:


> I've actually seen this before. I don't know if you want to come down to the city, but I've seen this tank at the Petland Discounts on Nassau Street in Manhattan one or two months ago. I had bought the three gallon version at another store, but then spotted that one. I returned the three gal to the other LFS with then intention of grabbing that 5 gallon, but got a deal on an EBI instead roud:


----------



## cprash (Apr 1, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> That one is the 3gal tank. (5gal version with those dimensions doesn't exist from DBP)


Right, got confused by the numbering for a sec. Either way, that 5B tank (with the five dividers) can be found there.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

yeah LMAO I just assumed bettaplex 5 meant 5 gallon. -.- Dumb mistake on my part. I saw a 3 and I was like ok 3 gallon....5....5gallon! Fail......


----------



## cprash (Apr 1, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> yeah LMAO I just assumed bettaplex 5 meant 5 gallon. -.- Dumb mistake on my part. I saw a 3 and I was like ok 3 gallon....5....5gallon! Fail......


smh, yeah. I don't even see why one would put five bettas between cramped dividers anyway. I'm going to head there after work and see if its still in stock.


----------



## cprash (Apr 1, 2012)

Found it! $34.99

https://www.dropbox.com/s/s9mr54oo6wjkdo4/IMG_20120627_171321.jpg


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That's a pretty good price and well worth the purchase.

I am super-happy with mine.


----------

